# EBS recapitalisation and its members



## margaret1 (21 Sep 2010)

If ESB is sold to one of the 4 parties interested, could this have any effect,positive or negative,for the ESB members?


----------



## shnaek (21 Sep 2010)

EBS? I haven't heard that there would be any benefit, certainly there has been no talk of a 'windfall' - unlike the auld days...


----------



## SoylentGreen (6 Oct 2010)

I understand that their Pension Fund is underfunded. Does the Pensions Regulator have any say about the state of the fund before the company is sold?


----------



## jpd (6 Oct 2010)

margaret1 said:


> If ESB is sold to one of the 4 parties interested, could this have any effect,positive or negative,for the ESB members?



Do you mean ESB or EBS?

ESB doesn't have members but may be sold.

EBS has members but no chance of it being sold.


----------



## margaret1 (7 Oct 2010)

Apologies, mistype on earlier post. Question was raised in connection to EBS, see link below. 
[broken link removed]


----------



## jpd (7 Oct 2010)

Because of the huge losses made by imprudent lending, the EBS has been recapitalised by the state and now belongs to the taxpayer. If you wish to make good some of these losses by paying the state, well and good but most members will just be happy to recover their deposits intact.


----------



## shanegl (8 Oct 2010)

You will no longer be a member if the government sells it off. Doubt all of the members have 350m to plug the hole in their capital.


----------

